# Shipping company



## movingback (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm planning to move from Perth to Malaysia. I'm looking for a shipping company to ship my things over. Basically I only need to send a few boxes of clothes and books and 1 small box of kitchenware.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 7slicetoastie (Jan 14, 2011)

Contact your airline for some excess baggage rates if the items are relatively cheap.

If they are a little more expensive you can have them couriered with the likes of UPS


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

movingback said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to move from Perth to Malaysia. I'm looking for a shipping company to ship my things over. Basically I only need to send a few boxes of clothes and books and 1 small box of kitchenware.
> 
> Any suggestions?


It may also be worthwhile checking out rates at the post office. I found it cost effective to send relatively larger light items (such as clothes) when I went to Rome. Of course it depends on when you need the items.


----------

